# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Κόκκινα Μωσαικά 2013

## Lovecarduelis



----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μπράβο ρε Γιώργαρε...

Μια χαρά.

----------


## xXx

Καλορίζικα Γιώργο

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια φιλε!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ευχαριστω παιδια, φετινα ειναι Βασιλη δικα μου πουλια!

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Γιωργο να τα χαιρεσαι καταπληκτικα πουλια

----------


## fysaei

Πειρασμική κατάσταση αυτά τα πουλιά τόσο όμορφα που είναι..να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ευχαριστω παιδια, φετινα ειναι Βασιλη δικα μου πουλια!


Θα δουμε τίποτα άλλο ορέ ?

Τι να δούμε 

Τι να δούμε

ααααα

Kάτι σε Red Siskin ....παίζει ?

Λέω μήπως.. ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Επιφυλασσομαι .... κατσε να βαφτει καλα και η δευτερη γεννα!
Απο την πρώτη ειμαι κατι παραπανω απο ευχαριστημενος!

----------


## panos70

Γιωργο βαζεις χρωστικη και αν ναι ποια ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Επιφυλασσομαι .... κατσε να βαφτει καλα και η δευτερη γεννα!
> Απο την πρώτη ειμαι κατι παραπανω απο ευχαριστημενος!


Το μήνυμα αποθηκεύτηκε.

----------


## panos70

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ*         Το μήνυμα αποθηκεύτηκε.


 σε σκληρο η στην επιφανεια..........για να μην το χασεις το λεω

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Πανο βαζω χρωστικη της bogena.

----------


## jimgo

κουκλια ειναι μπραβο

----------


## panos70

Δεν την εχω δοκιμασει αλλα παιδια που την χρησιμοποιουσαν  ειχαν καλα αποτελεσματα,η bogena ειναι απο τις ποιο καλες μαρκες στον τομεα αυτο,να ξερεις οτι για τελεια αποτελεσματα πρεπει να δινεις και καροτινη Β μαζι με καταξανθινη,δεν πειραζει να τις δινεις μαζι γιατι το καθε ενα εχει διαφορετικη απορροφηση απο τον οργανισμο

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Το μήνυμα αποθηκεύτηκε.


Αφιερωμενο Μπίλυ!! Στο τέλος του μήνα θα είναι όλα έτοιμα, αν και δυστυχώς πρίν 15 μέρες έχασα ένα καταπληκτικό θηλυκό μου...

----------


## Nick S3

Πολύ όμορφα μπράβο σου!!!!

----------

